# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Encuesta sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura

## Miguel Angel RB

¿Quien cree que deberian cerrar el trasvase y que no?, yo estoy con que no por que el Tajo es un rio muy caudaloso y un monton de agua se va al mar y se desaprovecha

----------


## Luján

He votado sí, ya que entiendo que _sí_ significa que hay que cerrar el trasvase.

Y digo que hay que cerrar el trasvase porque el Tajo no es tan caudaloso. En su zona media, entre el inicio del trasvase, en el embalse de Bolarque, hasta bien pasada la Comunidad de Madrid el Tajo es un río muerto. Los caudales que deja en el Tajo el trasvase son considerablemente inferiores a los que deberían ser.

Pruebas y documentación sobre esto están ya más que expuestas en diferentes hilos de este foro.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Bueno lujan tienes razon segun me contaba mi abuelo de pequeño, Franco queria hacer un trasvase desde el Ebro hasta el Segura ,con eso si que estaras de acuerdo.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo creo que se debería cerrar el trasvase, al menos como está planteado ahora. Entiendo que se debe trasvasar de una cuenca a otra en situaciones excepcionales, pero no para dejar seco un río, ya sea el Tajo, el Ebro o cualquier otro.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> bueno lujan tienes razon segun me contaba mi abuelo de pequeño Franco queria hacer un trasvase desde el Ebro hasta el Segura con eso si que estaras de acuerdo


Pues no.

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el trasvase del Ebro.

Mirando *sólo* desde el punto de vita ambiental, que es el que le has dado tú a este hilo, un trasvase desde el Ebro sería acabar con el cauce bajo del Ebro, y con el Delta del Ebro, que ya está herido de muerte.

El Delta del Ebro tiene un grave problema de falta de caudal y de aporte de sedimentos, causado el primero por todas las tomas que ya tiene y el segundo por la gran cantidad de presas que impiden el movimiento de los sedimentos que antaño llevabe el río.

Si se extrajera más caudal del Ebro para llevarlo a donde fuera, el cauce del Ebro sufriría aún más la invasión de algas que padece en todo el curso bajo, el aporte de agua para los arrozales del Delta se podría ver comprometido, al igual que el caudal del río en desembocadura.

Ya hace 15 años, dí un paseo en barcaza por la desembocadura del Ebro, y justo en el centro del ancho la barcaza encalló, debido a que la profundidad era escasa (dicha barcaza no tendría ni 2m de calado).

Imagina qué pasaría si se redujera aún más el caudal que llega a la desembocadura.

Otro problema de la reducción de caudales en el Ebro sería la entrada tierra adentro de la lengua de agua marina salada. Actualmente ya se ha detectado en Amposta y, si mal no recuerdo, en ocasiones hasta en Tortosa. Si se redujera el caudal, el Delta dejaría de ser río para ser ría.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, he votado que si, que debe cerrarse el trasvase; ya lo he dicho en otras ocasiones y por las mismas razones que Lujan y Sergi.
Trasvase si, cuando realmente sea necesario y en situaciones excepcionales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

He votado que sí, creo que ya he puesto varias veces en los hilos correspondientes mi opinión acerca del trasvase.

Estoy totalmente en contra del planteamiento y utilización que se le da al trasvase. Mientras no cambie, desde luego, estaré en contra de él.

Un trasvase lo entiendo como una medida correctora para dar respuesta a una situación de emergencia, no para disponer constantemente de los recursos hídricos de otras cuencas con tal de seguir manteniendo un sistema insostenible a toda costa.

----------


## REEGE

Un tema muy delicado y donde la gente se juega mucho... Pero bueno yo de éste trasvase no estoy nada de acuerdo ya que no está hecho de la mejor manera... Pero cuidado, no olvidemos que también es a veces necesario realizarlo... No hay que ser egoístas en las épocas de bonanza... :Frown:

----------


## gomar

No faltaria más, he votado NO a la aniquilacion de mi Región para que esa aniquilación no beneficie apenas a nadie.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No faltaria más, he votado NO a la aniquilacion de mi Región para que esa aniquilación *no beneficie apenas a nadie*.


Hola gomar.

¿Has hecho un estudio completo del potencial beneficio, tanto en el aspecto social como económico que ese agua embalsada podría generar si en vez de enviarse por el trasvase, se utilizara en la misma cuenca aguas abajo?

Si es así, estoy deseoso de ver las conclusiones de dicho estudio, y en caso que sea cierto, te daré toda la razón a esa afirmación, pero mientras tanto, esa afirmación es muy a la ligera...

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

He votado que sí al cierre, porque según he visto y he leido por ahí, la zona media del Tajo está seca, y no lleva el caudal que debería de llevar.

----------


## FEDE

Pues yo he votado que no, no creo que haya que cerrar el canal del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, aunque si creo que hay que cambiar la ley, o las normas de explotación, y vigilar a dónde va cada 1 m/3 de agua y en que se utiliza, y por supuesto que el río Tajo lleve el caudal ecológico que se merece.

----------


## Salut

Yo no he votado. Creo que hace falta un estudio SERIO para saber cuál es el régimen de caudales necesarios aguas abajo de Bolarque. Si hubiera algún excedente por encima del régimen ambiental de caudales, pues esa agua al mejor postor (reservando una parte para abastecimiento y regadíos sociales en los municipios ribereños).

----------

